# Bock nib questions



## Penultimate (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm new to fountain pens, just posted my Pristina to SOYP. I've searched the library and info on other sites but need some advise. Based on some info in the library or on Classic Nib site the feed is not in the correct position on my Bock nib. it looks like the feed is too far forward. Sometimes the ink doesn't flow at the start of writing.

I tried to pull the feed and nib out of the section and it wouldn't budge. I successfully removed the feed on a Vertex to upgrade the nib on my first pen. So I think I know how to pull it out. Also, I watched a youtube vid.  It seemed to require so much force I didn't want to pull anymore.

So, I have questions
1) Do I need to adjust the feed?
2) Does the Bock nib/feed separate from the section?
2) If so, do I just keep pulling until the feed/nib out of the section?

Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2013)

Mike, the Pristina feed will pull out just keep tiring, both the Pristina and the Roman harvest are tight fits compared to others.  Looks like from your photo that the nib and feed are in proper position but if anything try bringing the nib just a smidgen (thats a technical measurement) forward.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give it a good tug.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jan 28, 2013)

If the feed is not extending past the side of the nib and if it writes well I probably wouldn't futz with.  It is not that far from ideal which is just basically a "it should be in this area" type of thing.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 28, 2013)

It may just be the angle of the photo, but it appears that the (senior moment) tip of the nib is out of alignment.  What is the name of the very tip?  From the photo on my monitor the two sides look to be one above the other.  of course I am old and my glasses are from Wal-Mart.
Charles


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 28, 2013)

*Aha*

I tried to get the pen to write during the day without success. No ink flowed so I thought I would disassemble the nib and try to realign it.  As I prepared to pull it apart I flipped the section over and heard a click. I shook it a little more and heard the clicks again. It sounded like the paint pens I use at work.  When I put the nib to paper it started writing. 

Is there some type of valve in the feed or am I just hearing things?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you feeding ink from a converter?  Some of them have plastic balls in them.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Are you feeding ink from a converter?  Some of them have plastic balls in them.



No, I'm using a Private Reserve ink cartridge. As I write sometimes the ink thins out and stops flowing. A couple shakes starts the flow again.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like the tines of the nib are pressed too tightly together.  Ink isn't flowing because it can't get through the slit.  THe clicks you heard are the tines moving a bit against each other.  If you press slightly while writing do you get ink flow?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe Shawn has the answer.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 30, 2013)

watch_art said:


> Sounds like the tines of the nib are pressed too tightly together.  Ink isn't flowing because it can't get through the slit.  THe clicks you heard are the tines moving a bit against each other.  If you press slightly while writing do you get ink flow?



I hear the clicking when I shake the pen. It sounds like the stirrer inside a paint marker or a spray can. When I write there is no clicking sound. I get flow when I press the tines but I get better flow when I shake the pen before writing. Is there something inside the feed or the Special Reserve ink cartridge that would rattle?

I appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 30, 2013)

Penultimate said:


> watch_art said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the tines of the nib are pressed too tightly together.  Ink isn't flowing because it can't get through the slit.  THe clicks you heard are the tines moving a bit against each other.  If you press slightly while writing do you get ink flow?
> ...



It's quite possible you can hear the little piece of plastic that originally sealed the ink inside the cartridge.

Want to find out? Take the ink cartridge out of the pen, put your finger over the end and give it a shake.

(You might want to wear a glove or wrap your finger in duct tape first :laugh


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jan 30, 2013)

Penultimate said:


> watch_art said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the tines of the nib are pressed too tightly together.  Ink isn't flowing because it can't get through the slit.  THe clicks you heard are the tines moving a bit against each other.  If you press slightly while writing do you get ink flow?
> ...



Shawn has it, I'm sure.  Ink isn't getting to the tip of the tines, so when you press while writing, or shake the pen, ink is able to work its way down.

I floss the nib when this happens - take a very thin (I forget the measurement) square of brass sheet and floss between the tines, and/or google around for how to spread the tines slightly.  I've only ever had to floss.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jan 31, 2013)

Shawn had  a video or 3 on his site that showed how to do minor adjustments to nibs.


----------



## Penultimate (Feb 16, 2013)

*Thanks Roy*

Roy (aka Oklahoman) offered to check my pen. He found some issues, fixed them and now the pen works great. The ink flows smoothly, the nib isn't scratchy. I have my new daily writer.

I added a couple photos that are a little better.

Thanks for all your suggestions and comments.

Roy, thanks again for the fantastic service.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 16, 2013)

Mike, your more than welcome, I'm glad your now happy, by the way that is one very nice pen.


----------

